# Maverick ET-733 Problems



## brickguy221 (Jun 16, 2015)

I have a new Maverick ET-733 Thermometer. Neither myself nor my wife can seem to get it set-up right or else we simply don't understand how it is supposed to work.

My question is.... Is it that difficult to set up and use? Has anyone else ever had this problem? My wireless Weber is simple and easy to use, but this Maverick is as difficult as they come, for myself and wife anyhow.

I will try another day or two and if still no success, I am going to try returning it to Amazon for a refund and just go buy another Weber wireless and then I will have 2 probes this way with 2 Webers plus simple to operate.

I just am curious to see if I am the only one out of all the Maverick users that can't operate this thing.... sigh


----------



## brickguy221 (Jun 16, 2015)

I found this when googling the Maverick ...



I think that I now have part of it working. Seems a person has to have it all memorized well enough that there is no hesitation in setting it up, because if not clicking the correct buttons right away and hesitating a couple of seconds, I have to start over ... is that correct?

Still, operating it,  is more complicated and kind of a pain in the "A" when compared to the simplicity of a Weber wireless. Even after I get the "hang of it" (if I do), I am still not sure I am going to like it.


----------



## mummel (Jun 17, 2015)

Keep the manual close, you'll nee it, and make sure to actually RTFM.


----------



## brickguy221 (Jun 17, 2015)

mummel said:


> Keep the manual close, you'll nee it, and make sure to actually RTFM.


What is RTFM?


----------



## brian85 (Jun 17, 2015)

I'm going to assume it means read the f*ing manual. It isn't so hard hold set and go through it only took a half hour to have mastered. Also look on YouTube there are videos showing how to use it.


----------



## brickguy221 (Jun 17, 2015)

Brian85 said:


> I'm going to assume it means read the f*ing manual. It isn't so hard hold set and go through it only took a half hour to have mastered. Also look on YouTube there are videos showing how to use it.


----------



## jted (Jun 17, 2015)

Brickguy221 said:


>


YOU ARE NOT ALONE, I am developing a cheat sheet so I don't have to fumble with the instructions. Jted


----------



## drewed (Jun 17, 2015)

I'd say look at the Igrill 2, It is a bluetooth thermo that requires a smart phone.  I find the setup very easy, but if phones and apps aren't your thing, then it may be harder on you.


----------



## mummel (Jun 17, 2015)

jted said:


> YOU ARE NOT ALONE, I am developing a cheat sheet so I don't have to fumble with the instructions. Jted


Im savvy, but I need the manual every week to remember what I did.  I think Im going to make a small print out and stick it to the back of the receiver.


----------



## brian85 (Jun 17, 2015)

You'll get the maverick. After a few cooks its like riding a bike. Its set up in three system for barbeque monitoring hold set make sure barbeque is selected hit set again set your high temp hit set set your low temp and hit set. For meat hold set hit mode until meat is selected you only have options of meat or barbeque so that doesn't take long so you hit set after meat is lit up next I believe the type of meat is being asked and you tap meat to select that font not hit set after your meat is selected now its time to adjust your internal temperature after that hit set.

Doing this off the top of my head so it may not be 100% but pretty close.


----------



## jted (Jun 17, 2015)

Drewed said:


> I'd say look at the Igrill 2, It is a bluetooth thermo that requires a smart phone.  I find the setup very easy, but if phones and apps aren't your thing, then it may be harder on you.


My flip phone must be a dumb phone.  Not so long ago I was wondering what a APPS was .If I weren't old and lazy I would continue with my favorite Thermometer.













DSCN2967.JPG



__ jted
__ May 5, 2015


















DSCN2934.JPG



__ jted
__ Apr 15, 2015


----------



## brickguy221 (Jun 17, 2015)

Brian85 said:


> I'm going to assume it means read the f*ing manual. It isn't so hard hold set and go through it only took a half hour to have mastered. Also look on YouTube there are videos showing how to use it.





jted said:


> My flip phone must be a dumb phone.  Not so long ago I was wondering what a APPS was .If I weren't old and lazy I would continue with my favorite Thermometer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol .... I am 78, hearing impaired, have a Cochler Implant, so I don't use the phone, thus I am unaware of what APPS is.  .... duh ....  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






My favorite is my 8+ year old Weber shown below. Single Probe, but still works perfect after all of these years ...


----------



## daricksta (Jun 17, 2015)

Brickguy221 said:


> I have a new Maverick ET-733 Thermometer. Neither myself nor my wife can seem to get it set-up right or else we simply don't understand how it is supposed to work.
> 
> My question is.... Is it that difficult to set up and use? Has anyone else ever had this problem? My wireless Weber is simple and easy to use, but this Maverick is as difficult as they come, for myself and wife anyhow.
> 
> ...


Brickguy, I've been using the ET-733 for about 2 years now and every single time I have to look at the owners manual to change settings. Once you start it's pretty easy to figure out or remember. Maverick stupidly--in my opinion--designed it so that if you push the Settings button and don't do anything or if afterwards you push a button but take too long to make a change the Receiver just locks in whatever's on the screen. I also found out that that you can make changes without the probes being attached but you have to press the Settings button quite a few times. Insert the probes first, turn on the Receiver and then make your changes. I typically will first sync it with transmitter before entering my settings.

Keep in mind the ET-733 still works and will monitor FOOD and BARBECUE temps without entering settings changes. As far as I know just the alarm function won't work because there was nothing entered for it to monitor.

The hassle of setting up the ET-733 doesn't bother me, though. With every smoke it does exactly what I set it up to do and I get to monitor the temps anywhere inside my house. The alarm also entertains my wife and the daycare kids when it goes off!


----------



## bmaddox (Jun 17, 2015)

I have an easy fix for the 733, I don't use all the crazy settings. I don't care if it is set to beef or pork. And I only rarely need the alarms. Most of the time I turn it on, plug in the probes, and let it go with no regard to what the settings are. At the end of the day, as long as it is reading the correct temp, that is all that matters.


----------



## bmaddox (Jun 17, 2015)

jted said:


> My flip phone must be a dumb phone.  Not so long ago I was wondering what a APPS was .If I weren't old and lazy I would continue with my favorite Thermometer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have that same thermo. It works great. Now that I have a maverick I use the thermoworks when I have a lot of things to track.


----------



## brickguy221 (Jun 17, 2015)

daRicksta said:


> Brickguy, I've been using the ET-733 for about 2 years now and every single time I have to look at the owners manual to change settings. Once you start it's pretty easy to figure out or remember. Maverick stupidly--in my opinion--designed it so that if you push the Settings button and don't do anything or if afterwards you push a button but take too long to make a change the Receiver just locks in whatever's on the screen.


Rick, that was my problem in trying to learn it. I would look at instructions, do what it says, then quickly read the next step and by that time, it has as you say, it locked in. This video helped me way more than the instructions, beginning arount the 5 1/2 - 6 minute mark.



I would stop and start the video and then do it on my Maverick until "I got it". Worked better than following the written instructions, for me any how. I have a plan on setting it up when I use it, but haven't written it out yet, but will post it when I do.


----------



## daricksta (Jun 17, 2015)

Brickguy221 said:


> Rick, that was my problem in trying to learn it. I would look at instructions, do what it says, then quickly read the next step and by that time, it has as you say, it locked in. This video helped me way more than the instructions, beginning arount the 5 1/2 - 6 minute mark.
> 
> 
> 
> I would stop and start the video and then do it on my Maverick until "I got it". Worked better than following the written instructions, for me any how. I have a plan on setting it up when I use it, but haven't written it out yet, but will post it when I do.



Glad it worked for you, Brickguy. I never watched the video. I'm just the type to keep working at something until I bend it to my will...well, with some things, anyway. I find it a challenge to overcome and I do it every time. But, like Bmaddox, I've also advised Maverick users that you can use it without the custom settings and alarms because it will still accurately monitor temps.


----------



## jted (Jun 17, 2015)

Brickguy221 said:


> Rick, that was my problem in trying to learn it. I would look at instructions, do what it says, then quickly read the next step and by that time, it has as you say, it locked in. This video helped me way more than the instructions, beginning arount the 5 1/2 - 6 minute mark.
> 
> 
> 
> I would stop and start the video and then do it on my Maverick until "I got it". Worked better than following the written instructions, for me any how. I have a plan on setting it up when I use it, but haven't written it out yet, but will post it when I do.



I just reread the post then watched the video. The instructions make it harder than it should be. I now don't have to reread the step by step every time so I can get to the buttons quicker.  Jim


----------



## ibbones (Jun 18, 2015)

bmaddox said:


> I have an easy fix for the 733, I don't use all the crazy settings. I don't care if it is set to beef or pork. And I only rarely need the alarms. Most of the time I turn it on, plug in the probes, and let it go with no regard to what the settings are. At the end of the day, as long as it is reading the correct temp, that is all that matters.


I do the same thing.  I changed the settings when I first got it, just to play but I think it has been on "PORK" with no alarms since I started using it.


----------

